# [Glassfish] Genaue Anleitung zur Erweiterung des heap space



## Bexx (10. März 2010)

Hallo,


will einer immer wiederkehrenden OutOfMemoryException vorbeugen indem ich jetzt den heap space erweitern möchte...
habe beim googlen leider nur den expliziten Befehl -Xmx512M gefunden,
bräuchte aber quasi die VAAA ("Von-Anfang-An-Anleitung") 

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand kurz den Vorgang erläutert 

Merci im Voraus!


----------

